# Mary King and Richard Davidson at Your Horse Live 2008



## sk1001 (Sep 10, 2008)

Just wanted to let you all know Olympic gold medallist Mary King and Olympic team captain, Richard Davison will be performing live Your Horse Live so if you're a fan it's definitely worth heading down on the Saturday night (8th Nov). 

We went last year and it's really good fun, there are experts to give you advice on lots of things including how to get started, where the best places are to ride and what to wear and of course can't wait to see Mary and Richard. The line up also includes Carl Hester, Richard Davison, Geoff Billington and Laura Renwick.

If you'd like to book tickets go to www.yourhorselive.co.uk or call 0844 581 0770.


----------

